# Mental Wellness is... | Administrative Headshots



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2015)

The company (essentially a half-way house for helping individuals to get back on their feet and re-integrate into society) that my sister and father and brother in law work for is the same one that hosted my gallery in December.  They were all really impressed with my work, so they asked me to come into their office building today and do a series of shots for their administrative team for the new website they are building.  The idea was to have the saying "Mental wellness is" and then have each member write their answer.  Here's two I edited this afternoon.  




Mental Swellness by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Essential by f_one_eight, on Flickr

My nitpick is really on the second image--her hair gets a bit lost on the background... I guess my rim wasn't quite aimed up high enough for hers.  I think next time the rim needs to be a bit higher and aimed down a few degrees.

Here's the setup itself; a SB600 in a 36" Photek Softlighter at full power, a Westcott Rapid Strip (10x24") with an SB700 at 1/16th power, and a white reflector to soften the shadows.  All shot with a D800, Tamron 70-200 2.8VC @ f5.6, ISO 125, and 1/125.  




 


Thoughts?

Jake


----------



## sm4him (Jan 7, 2015)

I like the lighting and your results. I realize it may well be your dad or b-i-l in that first shot, but it looks like he must have slept in that shirt--possibly for several nights.
I realize you weren't likely able to instruct them on what to wear, but seriously, it would be worth a reshoot just to get that guy in a shirt that's been ironed sometime this decade.  Your results are far too nice to end up looking mediocre because of a seriously wrinkled shirt.

Or maybe I'm just in a horrible mood.

Actually, the second thought is definitely true, but I still stand by the first thought too.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 7, 2015)

might want to warm them up so they look "well".


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I like the lighting and your results. I realize it may well be your dad or b-i-l in that first shot, but it looks like he must have slept in that shirt--possibly for several nights.
> I realize you weren't likely able to instruct them on what to wear, but seriously, it would be worth a reshoot just to get that guy in a shirt that's been ironed sometime this decade.  Your results are far too nice to end up looking mediocre because of a seriously wrinkled shirt.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just in a horrible mood.
> ...




Yeah, I was in fact unable to recommend what to wear and all that. Thanks for the input!

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2015)

Other than the wrinkled shirt, nicely done.  Good, clean, solid work.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Other than the wrinkled shirt, nicely done.  Good, clean, solid work.



I guess I didn't realize how striking it was.

Thanks for the kind words though. I've come a long way in the past year I think. [emoji106]

Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2015)

Braineack said:


> might want to warm them up so they look "well".



Thinkin I might pick up a calibrator soon... Everyone complains my images are too blue...


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > might want to warm them up so they look "well".
> ...



Ordered the Spyder 4 Pro..


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2015)

nice.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 8, 2015)

Braineack said:


> nice.



Now we'll be able to see if it's my monitor or my eyes...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are only slightly cool on my screen.

Is it just me or are they glowing? Looks like your brush had to much feathering in post.. Easy fix.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 13, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> They are only slightly cool on my screen.
> 
> Is it just me or are they glowing? Looks like your brush had to much feathering in post.. Easy fix.



They are. My screen wasn't calibrated and the editing halo is visible in these. I've since corrected them but forgot to update this thread....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2015)

I always prefer a little light on the background.  I am never a fan of solid black on this type of shots.  It looks too copy and paste.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2015)

Back light looks to have too much power


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 15, 2015)

Robin Usagani said:


> I always prefer a little light on the background.  I am never a fan of solid black on this type of shots.  It looks too copy and paste.



I agree. The problem was that I don't have a portable background, so we used a table cloth, wrinkles and all. I have a third light I could have used as a BG light, but then the wrinkles would have been apparent. 

Any suggestions for a good and portable background??

Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 15, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Back light looks to have too much power



You think so? I think it needs to be that powerful to help outline them so they don't get lost in the blackness. 

Jake


----------



## gsgary (Jan 15, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Back light looks to have too much power
> ...


In the first shot it looks to have more power than the main light, I would also have it higher


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 15, 2015)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Definitely. It was too low here. I should have raised it about 1.5 feet and angled it a few degrees down..


----------

